# Santa Monica Working on New God of War



## Simon (Dec 7, 2014)

()

Never actually played a God of War, skipped out on that franchise due to lack of interest.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2014)

I fully admit I am a huge fanboy of this franchise and have absolutely no problem with more of it.

I hope they move away from greek mythology into norse or something, though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2014)

Peaked with the second, shat the bed with the third and completely fucked up with Ascension.

The PSP games are pretty awesome though.

Anyway, I sure can't wait for them to announce another prequel! Find out what Kratos did between GoW2 and 3! Maybe he killed a couple of minor greek gods while he was riding Gaia's back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2014)

Ascension was poo. Half the time I couldn't see shit and I am still not sure if the different elements actually mean something.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 7, 2014)

Of course Santa Monica is making God of War. What else would they be doing? Just change the fucking name to Olympus Productions or something.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 7, 2014)

I hope they don't reboot it. It'd be a massive face palm. gow isn't a 30 year old game. the PS2 ones still hold up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Of course Santa Monica is making God of War. What else would they be doing? Just change the fucking name to Olympus Productions or something.



Well, they were doing an original Sci Fi game. Which was shitcanned by Sony.

Back to the assembly line, I guess.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 10, 2014)

Big Names from GOW 2 are working on it so I have high hopes that something like my sig is most likely to happen


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

Are there even any gods/titans left that Kratos hasn't fought/killed yet?

I'm looking forward to what they can achieve with the new hardware since I was actually impressed by GoW3's graphics as late as 2013. But they have a rather obvious budget limit nowadays.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2014)

Ascension really breathed some new life into the franchise.

The combat was improved in a way I'd never expected.

The story might be the only real issue in making a new God of War game. There's just... nowhere to go.


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 10, 2014)

God damn it :/ Sad that that sci fi open world RPG thing they were making was canceled.

Only interest I'd have is if they make this more zelda-like like Darksiders. Or at the very least, get rid of Kratos. He's become a mockery of himself :/


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NFQBP_1jI8U[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty interesting stuff. Funny how the main combat designer is addicted to Japanese action games, how the team ultimately regrets relying so much on QTEs and how so many people followed the trend and how they absorbed some of the people that worked on Dante's Inferno.

Well, now that Cory Balrog's back, I think i can get excited for God of War again.


----------



## TheScruffington (inactive) (Dec 11, 2014)

Still haven't played Ascension but a God of War IV or whatever they're going to call it will be hard to top the Greek gods and Zeus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Ascension really breathed some new life into the franchise.
> 
> The combat was improved in a way I'd never expected.
> 
> The story might be the only real issue in making a new God of War game. There's just... nowhere to go.



You could still blitz through the game with square x4 -> triangle and dodge tho  

Or maybe I am forgetting something?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, I can beat Bayonetta and any DMC in normal difficulties spamming the xxx combo if I want. but I won't.

Ascension's combat WAS better. Word Weapons gave it more variety, the air combat is much more reliable and you can chain combos more easily. Too bad the rest of the game was just mediocre as fuck because the dead multiplayer cannibalized its budget.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2014)

Well because Bayo/DMC gave you so much stuff you can't help but use it in combat. And the whole dynamic of your approach changes with different weapons and abilities against different enemies. That's at least the case with Bayo1/Bayo2/DMC3/DMC4. 

I honestly don't remember the World Weapons very much, but maybe perhaps I never used them personally. And that might be part the issue IMO. The combat, weapons, and enemies aren't diverse enough for you to change your tactics.


----------

